# derrière / arrière / depuis



## gonlezza

Hola a todos,
ésta es mi frase
"... que ocultaba (él) sus miedos detrás de una imaginación desbordante, que convirtió su existencia en una fábula de encuentros y desencuentros, en un cuento de amor"

y la he traducido así
"... qui cachait ses peurs derrière d’une imagination débordant qu’a converti son existence en une fable de rencontres et désaccords, en un conte d’amour"

Mi duda reside en si "derrière" es transformable" por _arrière_ o _depuis_ en este contexto.

Ej. "qui cachait ses peurs *arrière une* imagination"... o "qui cachait ses peurs *depuis d'une* imagination..."

Por otro lado, entiendo que QUIEN convirtió la existencia en.... fue la fábula, no sí mismo...

Gracias de antemano a todos


----------



## Gévy

Hola Gonlezza:

*Derrière quelque chose ou quelqu'un* : detrás de algo o alguien.

Arrière: atrás; trasero/a

Depuis: desde

No son intercambiables, sus sentidos son distintos.

Derrière se emplea sin "de".

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## jprr

gonlezza said:


> Hola a todos,
> ésta es mi frase
> "... que ocultaba (él) sus miedos detrás de una imaginación desbordante, que convirtió su existencia en una fábula de encuentros y desencuentros, en un cuento de amor"
> 
> y la he traducido así
> "... qui cachait ses peurs derrière d’une imagination débordant qu’a converti son existence en une fable de rencontres et désaccords, en un conte d’amour"
> 
> Mi duda reside en si "derrière" es transformable" por _arrière_ o _depuis_ en este contexto.
> 
> Ej. "qui cachait ses peurs *arrière une* imagination"... o "qui cachait ses peurs *depuis d'une*imagination..."
> 
> Por otro lado, entiendo que QUIEN convirtió la existencia en.... fue la fábula, no sí mismo...
> 
> Gracias de antemano a todos



Upa! 
Entiendo que es la imaginación desbordante *que* convirtió
 => derrière une imagination débordande qui a converti ....en un roman de rencontres et de ruptures ....


----------



## gonlezza

Sí, muchas gracias a los dos. 
Entiendo, pues, que "derrière" en este caso sería lo correcto sin "de": d'une imaginación... Lo correcto: "derrière une imagination", pero entonces, "arrière" cómo se utilizaría en este contexto. Es decir, ¿el ejemplo que he puesto era incorrecto?: arrière une ou arrière d'une... Según dices Gévy, aquí sería entonces: tras una imaginación... ¿Es así o sigo confundida?

Y con respecto a lo que me señalas en rojo, jprr, en cuanto a: qu'a ¿te refieres a que es incorrecto o a que lo había puesto bien?

Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## Gévy

Hola de nuevo:

"Tras" sería igual que "detrás de", pues son sinónimos en español, salvo que tras no lleva tampoco "de", más fácil de recordar, pues.

- Derrière une imagination: sí, es lo correcto.

Arrière en esta frase no podría emplearse, pues no se dice arrière quelque chose.

Se emplearía por ejemplo en frases como éstas:

- Ils sont partis devant et je suis restée en arrière (atrás).
- J'ai mis les paquets dans la voiture, sur le siège arrière. (de atrás, trasero)
- L'arrière du bateau s'appelle la poupe.(la parte trasera)
- Arrière, Satanas !  (atrás, vade retro)

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## gonlezza

Gévy said:


> Hola de nuevo:
> 
> "Tras" sería igual que "detrás de", pues son sinónimos en español, salvo que tras no lleva tampoco "de", más fácil de recordar, pues.
> 
> - Derrière une imagination: sí, es lo correcto.
> 
> Arrière en esta frase no podría emplearse, pues no se dice arrière quelque chose.
> 
> Se emplearía por ejemplo en frases como éstas:
> 
> - Ils sont partis devant et je suis restée en arrière.
> - J'ai mis les paquets dans la voiture, sur le siège arrière.
> - L'arrière du bateau s'appelle la poupe.
> - Arrière, Satanas !
> 
> Bisous,
> 
> Gévy


 
Sí. Creo entender que cuando se ponde "arrière" es como <más rotundo>. Sí, igual que "Yo me he quedo atrás (no he podido seguir...) Y en tu segundo ejemplo es sin duda lo que decías antes: "asiento trasero". No sé si me explico... 
El problema me ha venido porque, por ejemplo, "tras de sí, sí existe". A ver si me explico de nuevo... Te pongo un ejemplo: Él corría como si el diablo fuera tras de sí". Aquí es correcto. Por eso he pensado que podría correponderse también el francés...


----------



## Gévy

Efectivamente, se me había olvidado este giro, seguiría correspondiendo en francés a derrière.

Tras de sí : derrière lui / elle.

Aunque en el ejemplo que das diríamos: il / elle avait le diable aux fesses. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## jprr

gonlezza said:


> Sí, muchas gracias a los dos.
> Entiendo, pues, que "derrière" en este caso sería lo correcto sin "de": d'une imaginación... Lo correcto: "derrière une imagination", pero entonces, "arrière" cómo se utilizaría en este contexto. Es decir, ¿el ejemplo que he puesto era incorrecto?: arrière une ou arrière d'une... Según dices Gévy, aquí sería entonces: tras una imaginación... ¿Es así o sigo confundida?
> 
> Y con respecto a lo que me señalas en rojo, jprr, en cuanto a: qu'a ¿te refieres a que es incorrecto o a que lo había puesto bien?
> 
> Gracias de nuevo.



Je le signale comme *incorrect* - on ne peut pas faire d'élision à cet endroit ... je laisse (lâchement) aux théoriciens le soin d'expliquer pourquoi  . Sur le plan pratique, tu vois sans doute que cela te permet de savoir si le pronom est *sujet* ou complément:
exemple ... 
 derrière une imagination qui change sa vie (sujet)
 derrière une imagination que lui reprochent ses voisins (complément)


----------



## gonlezza

jprr said:


> Je le signale comme *incorrect* - on ne peut pas faire d'élision à cet endroit ... je laisse (lâchement) aux théoriciens le soin d'expliquer pourquoi  . Sur le plan pratique, tu vois sans doute que cela te permet de savoir si le pronom est *sujet* ou complément:
> exemple ...
> derrière une imagination qui change sa vie (sujet)
> derrière une imagination que lui reprochent ses voisins (complément)


 Ufff, pues me he liado... ¿entonces: "que", a secas...



Gévy said:


> Efectivamente, se me había olvidado este giro, seguiría correspondiendo en francés a derrière.
> 
> Tras de sí : derrière lui / elle.
> 
> Aunque en el ejemplo que das diríamos: il / elle avait le diable aux fesses.
> 
> Bisous,
> 
> Gévy


 
jajajaja, muchas gracias Gévy, ahora me ha quedado más claro


----------



## Gévy

Dans la phrase que signale Jprr, il faut mettre "qu'il". El sujeto precede el verbo en francés, no lo puedes obviar.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## gonlezza

¿aunque sea femenino: "imaginación"?, es decir, ¿SIEMPRE?, como <impersonal>
Pero al revisar, he visto que mi frase en esto, concretamente, era: que convirtió (la imaginación desbordante= causante de...)= *qui a converti ? *¿Sería esto lo correcto?


----------



## Gévy

No, si fuera imaginación pondríamos "qu'elle". Pero, no me parecía ser imaginación el sujeto de convertir, sino  él: él ocupaba, él convirtió su vida... Si no, no veo el interés de la coma.

Por eso te puse "il".

Si estás segurísima de que el sujeto es "imaginación", entonces: qui (sería entonces el sujeto del verbo. Ya no se trataría de "que"y la elisión sería imposible).

Bisous,


----------



## jprr

Gévy said:


> Dans la phrase que signale Jprr, il faut mettre "qu'il". El sujeto precede el verbo en francés, no lo puedes obviar.
> 
> Bisous,
> 
> Gévy



Attends, ça devient compliqué ! et je n'arrive plus tout à fait à suivre  

J'avais signalé en rouge le *qui* de  "imagination*,* *qui* a transformé ..."

Je pense que ici tu fais allusion à  ..." que (el) ocultaba ..." ???

------------------------------------ EDIT ----------------------

Effectivement Gévy a raison - j'ai lu trop vite, et j'ai oublié que le sujet était encore avant ...  on va finir par y arriver.


----------



## Gévy

Jajaja, oui, ça se complique, JP.

Ton changement au qui est parfait, si c'est imagination le sujet.

On mettrait "qu'il" si "il" est le sujet commun des deux verbes, ce que je crois.

Nous n'avons pas assez de contexte pour en juger. Ou pour toi ça ne fait pas de pli ? (c'est moi qui complique ?)

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## gonlezza

Gévy said:


> No, si fuera imaginación pondríamos "qu'elle". Pero, no me parecía ser imaginación el sujeto de convertir, sino él: él ocupaba, él convirtió su vida... Si no, no veo el interés de la coma.
> 
> Por eso te puse "il".
> 
> Si estás segurísima de que el sujeto es "imaginación", entonces: qui (sería entonces el sujeto del verbo. Ya no se trataría de "que"y la elisión sería imposible).
> 
> Bisous,


 
Tienes toda la razón del mundo..., incluso creo (a mi modor de entender) que está confusa en español (pero...). Lo que por un lado entendía, a bote pronto, era que: era ÉL el que...., pero tras leerla y al hablar con el autor (ahora mismo  ), planteándole mi duda razonable, he entendido  que no estaba equivocada y que era "la imaginación"... la causante de todo lo posterior..., porque, sinceramente, yo lo hubiera dicho y escrito más claramente. Pero claro... es que a veces no piensas en que al ser traducido puede convertirse en un auténtico caos... (principalmente para quien ha de hacerlo )


----------



## jprr

Gévy said:


> Jajaja, oui, ça se complique, JP.
> 
> Ton changement au qui est parfait, si c'est imagination le sujet.
> 
> On mettrait "qu'il" si "il" est le sujet commun des deux verbes, ce que je crois.
> 
> Nous n'avons pas assez de contexte pour en juger. Ou pour toi ça ne fait pas de pli ? (c'est moi qui complique ?)
> 
> Bisous,
> 
> Gévy


La phrase demande quand même un peu de concentration 
Je pense que tu as raison, sur ce que nous donne Gonlezza....
Maintenant Gonlezza ... on en reste là ou tu nous donnes aussi le début de la phrase ? et on essaie de remettre tout d'aplomb?


----------



## gonlezza

Alors, mes amis !, ésta es la frase completa, pero no sé si os sacará de dudas, puesto que como he comentado antes creo que hasta en español está confusa... Sin embargo, tengo la certeza (o casi ya..., porque ya no sé nada) de que es "la imaginación" la que ha hecho "todo" después. Ahí va, tal cual está escrita en español:
 
_"Ésta es la historia de Pedro que ocultaba sus miedos detrás de una desbordante imaginación que convirtió su existencia en una fábula de encuentros y desencuentros, en un cuento de amor."_
_ 
Ésta es mi traducción, ahora:
__"Celle-ci c’est l’histoire de Pedro qui cachait ses peurs derrière une imagination débordant qui a converti son existence en une fable de rencontres et de ruptures, en un conte d’amour."_
 
¿Qué opináis?


----------



## jprr

gonlezza said:


> Alors, mes amis !, ésta es la frase completa, pero no sé si os sacará de dudas, puesto que como he comentado antes creo que hasta en español está confusa... Sin embargo, tengo la certeza (o casi ya..., porque ya no sé nada) de que es "la imaginación" la que ha hecho "todo" después. Ahí va, tal cual está escrita en español:
> 
> _"Ésta es la historia de Pedro que ocultaba sus miedos detrás de una desbordante imaginación que convirtió su existencia en una fábula de encuentros y desencuentros, en un cuento de amor."_
> _
> Ésta es mi traducción, ahora:
> __"Celle-ci c’est l’histoire de Pedro qui cachait ses peurs derrière une imagination débordante qui a converti son existence en une fable de rencontres et de ruptures, en un conte d’amour."_
> 
> ¿Qué opináis?



Bueno, muy bién, así lo entiendo - pero veo que _*borraste la coma*_ que nos hizo dudar
Desencuentros - j'ai traduit par ruptures, mais ce peut être aussi des occasions ratées (des rencontres qui n'ont pas abouti) - à voir avec la suite de l'histoire - que nous te laisserons traduire  
fables de rencontres ... est correct, mais je ne sais pas si c'est ce que nous dirions ...

Amitiés et bon courrage pour la suite . JP


----------



## gonlezza

jprr said:


> Bueno, muy bién, así lo entiendo - pero veo que _*borraste la coma*_ que nos hizo dudar
> Desencuentros - j'ai traduit par ruptures, mais ce peut être aussi des occasions ratées (des rencontres qui n'ont pas abouti) - à voir avec la suite de l'histoire - que nous te laisserons traduire
> fables de rencontres ... est correct, mais je ne sais pas si c'est ce que nous dirions ...
> 
> Amitiés et bon courrage pour la suite . JP


 
Sí, veo que tienes razón, jprr. Y es verdad, sin darme cuenta he borrado esa coma "maldita" porque en mi fuero interno en la frase en español "hacía falta" con lo cual la puse al principio... Siento haber ocasionado tanto lío por una coma que existió en mi imaginación tratando de buscar la lógica a una frase bastante "ambigüa". Y para "terminar", alors, est-ce que tu penses que n'est pas bien dire "fables" por "fábula" ?. Por favor si eso no se entiende bien en francés quisiera corregirlo, con tu ejemplo anterior, por ejemplo (valga la redundancia)
Muchas gracias


----------



## jprr

veo que equivocandome (porque _estaba_ la coma) entendi bién ... lastima que la lotería esté cerada  me perdi el gordo!

Plus sérieusement - *toute ta phrase se comprend parfaitement *- je chipote sur _fable_ parce que je pense qu'il s'agit d'une histoire à épisodes, avec des rebondissements, plus longue que ce que nous appelons communément une fable etc ... C'est pourquoi j'avais spontanément "lu" dans ma tête "roman" en lisant fábula dans le texte. Après ... c'est peut être seulement dans ma tête .
Saludos JP


----------



## gonlezza

jprr said:


> veo que equivocandome (porque _estaba_ la coma) entendi bién ... lastima que la lotería esté cerada  me perdi el gordo!
> 
> Plus sérieusement - *toute ta phrase se comprend parfaitement *- je chipote sur _fable_ parce que je pense qu'il s'agit d'une histoire à épisodes, avec des rebondissements, plus longue que ce que nous appelons communément une fable etc ... C'est pourquoi j'avais spontanément "lu" dans ma tête "roman" en lisant fábula dans le texte. Après ... c'est peut être seulement dans ma tête .
> Saludos JP


 
Sí, qué pena que no haya ningún "gordo" de ésos aquí para "dar cuenta de él". 
La verdad es que "fable", en el contexto que yo entiendo, viene a decir "cuento"; un cuento como tal: una fábula... Pero lo que es cierto es que si me cupiese alguna duda dentro, de que esa "fábula" no se iba a entender tal cual en francés como la propia palabra dice, lo cambiaría por "roman" (tu ejemplo). Claro que, yo entiendo, como bien dices, que "roman" es "novela", como bien aludes a esos "episodios". 

Pero tras tus obsevaciones, me quedo muy tranquila sabiendo que, aunque fábula o novela, la vida es algo que hay que vivir, y siempre podemos encontrar un cuento "diferente" que nos ayude a comprenderla mejor...
¿no?
Muchísimas gracias por vuestra ayuda.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

J'arrive après la bataille .

- Para empezar no emplearía _derrière _aquí sino _sous_. _Derrière _me hace pensar en una actitud consciente y deliberada, _sous _creo que es más conforme a la realidad de este chico 
- fábula => fabulation / affabulation

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------

